# Gleichmäßige Transparenz



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

Wie mache ich das ein Bild rundherum so gleichmäßig transparent mache wie zum Beispiel bei diese hier?


----------



## Hercules (7. September 2003)

Ganz einfach:
Erstelle eine Ebenemaske
Dann erstelle in der Maske eine Auswahl (hier oval) Diese Auswahl kehrst du dann um, dann füllst du si mit Schwarz. Jetzt musst du die Auswahl nur noch weichzeichnen (Gausscher Weichzeichner) hier kannst du die Stärke der Weichzeichnung einstellen. und Fertig wäre die Schose
Bei diesem Bild ist dann noch ein weißer Hintergrund drinne.


----------



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

Danke ich probiers mal wenn was nicht klappt schreib ich hier wieder
Ok da ist schon das erste Prob ich will ne Ebenenmaske erstellen doch irgendwie geht das net denn diese AKtion ist net aktiv also sie ist so grau und net schwarz. Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## killkrog (7. September 2003)

Ist die Ebene, über die du den Ebeneneffekt legen willst vielleicht als 'Hintergrund' oder 'indiziert' gekennzeichnet?


----------



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *Ist die Ebene, über die du den Ebeneneffekt legen willst vielleicht als 'Hintergrund' oder 'indiziert' gekennzeichnet? *


ähm ja


----------



## killkrog (7. September 2003)

Fall 1 (Hintergrund):
Hintergrund Ebene duplizieren. Also die Ebene auf das 'Neue Ebene erstellen'-Symbol ziehen. Dann die 'alte' Hintergrundebene löschen.

Fall 2 (Indiziert):
Über Bild->Modus nicht 'indiziert' sondern 'RGB-Farben' wählen.
Dann wird die Ebene zu Hintergrund. Um das wegzubekommen wie in Fall 1 verfahren.

MfG
 Killkrog


----------



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *Fall 1 (Hintergrund):
> Hintergrund Ebene duplizieren. Also die Ebene auf das 'Neue Ebene erstellen'-Symbol ziehen. Dann die 'alte' Hintergrundebene löschen.
> 
> ...


so habe ich jetzt gemacht und soweit hast es gefunzt (es war mit dem Hintergrund) ABer wie mache ich eine ovale Auswahl? Sorry für die dummen Fragen aber ich bin der absolute  mit Photoshop.


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2003)

Dann schau in Dein Handbuch oder nutze die Onlinehilfe (F1) von
Photoshop - solch simpelste Fragen gehören meiner Meinung
nach nicht hier her ...


----------



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

Also ich habe jetzt in der Onlinehilfe nachgeschaut finde dort aber nicht viel zu der Frage die ich gestellt habe. Unter was kann denn das drinnen stehen? Denn unter dem Menüpunkt Transparenz gibt es ziemlich viele unterpunkte.


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2003)

Habe gefälligst mehr Geduld und nimm Dir Zeit beim lesen ...

Ließ erst einmal nach wie Du eine ovale Auswahl hinbekommst,
dann sehen wir weiter …


----------



## killkrog (7. September 2003)

Mythos @ Action


----------



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

ok du hast mir zwar am wenigsten geholfen aber ich habe es durch dich geschafft
Also gut aber wenn ich Auswahl umkehren gehe dann schreib er hin: Vorsicht es sind keine Pixel ausgewählt oder so.
Ps. Bei mir ist das Füllwerkzeug futsch


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2003)

> Also gut aber wenn ich Auswahl umkehren gehe dann schreibt er hin: Vorsicht es sind keine Pixel ausgewählt oder so



Dies kann verschiedene Gründe haben:
1) Es könnte sein, dass Du Deine Auswahl viel zu klein erstellt hast (unwahrscheinlich)
2) Es könnte sein, dass Du bei den Auswahlellipsentooleinstellungen
den Wert für "weiche Kanten" zu hoch eingestellt hast...

Pobier dort ^^^ mal einen niedrigeren Wert einzugeben ...



> Ps. Bei mir ist das Füllwerkzeug futsch



Ich weiß zwar nicht was das schon wieder zu bedeuten
hat - aber drück einfach mal "shift+g" auf Deiner Tastatur...


----------



## Tropical (7. September 2003)

Also das mit den weichen Kannten werde ich mal schauen. Aber wenn ich shift+ g drücke passiert bei mir nix.
EDIT: Danke Leute für eure Hilfe aber ich glaube ich mach das mal ein anderes mal denn ich verliere sonst noch den letzten Nerv


----------



## Hercules (7. September 2003)

Dann installier dein PS neu.  Es gibt natürlich noch viele andere Möglichkeiten das zu bewerkstellige, aber wenn nichtemal dein Füllwerkzeug funktioniert, dann ist es högste zeit für eine Deinstallation!


----------



## M@DZG@ (7. September 2003)

Also ich will ja nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber wer nicht einmal eine Auswahl erstellen kann (Das braucht man doch nun wirklich nicht nachlesen, da reicht doch wohl probieren) , der sollte meiner Meinung nach erstmal Paint studieren oder wem das noch zu schwer ist : ein Zettel und ein Textmarker geht auch > Ellipse zeichnen und schon hat man eine ovale Auswahl....


----------

